# It's Back



## Bearcarver (May 5, 2011)

Hasn't happened to me for awhile, but it's baaaaack!

Ads are getting into the reply box, and blocking me from inserting  my usual words of wisdom.

Clicking "clear" makes it go away, but it comes back quicker than I can put a letter in the box!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (May 5, 2011)

Maybe it's trying to tell you something!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 5, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Maybe it's trying to tell you something!




Hmmmm, I hope it isn't telling me it's too much of a PITA to continue to post.

I didn't even hit 7,000 yet!

Bear


----------



## venture (May 5, 2011)

No problem like that here with Firefox, although the reply box has always had intermittent problems of other types on my end.


----------



## sqwib (May 5, 2011)

I just spent 45 minutes trying to post on another topicHad no editor I was ready to give up. Page is constantly loading like 15 minutes or more


----------

